# Stalwart Guardian-Who's going or who has any words of wisdom?



## GENOMS Soilder (1 Jul 2005)

So who's going to Stalwart Guardian this August 18-29(correct me on the dates) in Petawawa?

I'm heading off with 11th Field for BMQ and Artillery training this summer, so I am already in, but I was wondering who is going and what they might be doing.

Also if anyone has any words of wisdom for these types of exercises then I'm all ears.


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Jul 2005)

Wisdom for SG- bug repellent, sunscreen, mosquito netting for your cot, watch out for poison ivy, drink lots of fluids.  Watch out for bears, coyotes and large ravens - all 3 love newbies to the ranges.  They will rob you blind,  stealing anything not properly secured and stored.


----------



## swanita (2 Jul 2005)

Also, be prepared for things to constantly change...expect the worst and hope for the best.  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2005)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> mosquito netting for your cot,



Cots??? :


----------



## Collin (2 Jul 2005)

Ill most likely see you there. Im going also, Ill be with the 49th artillery. So we will most likely meet up.


----------



## MikeM (3 Jul 2005)

Don't drop your weapon in the river.


----------



## Yeoman (3 Jul 2005)

I'll be playing the enemy force for the exercise.
I've heard somethings on what I'm doing, but nothing in confirmed. so either way, I'll be one of those "hardcore" 1 RCR boys out there shooting at you   ;D
edit; it's been INCREDIBLY hot lately, don't be suprised if it keeps up (when I mean hot, I mean it's around 33 on some days)
Greg


----------



## Baloo (3 Jul 2005)

Yeah, I heard through the omnipotent grapevine (or the proverbial chain of command...) that our unit (and I can only assume the Lorne Scots) are going tactical for the 10 days, unlike last year, where our hooches were stationary and we had defensive positions. Its my understanding that we are constantly out in the black cadillacs and rucking around the serenity that is Petawawa. 

Oh, and Yeoman, I'll see you there. We were told that some 1RCR guys were playing our enemy force, so I look forward to it.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Jul 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Cots??? :



i hope by cot he means forest floor  ;D

last year, our unit was tactical for the full Ex, I wouldnt see the point in it any other way.

make sure to bring a lot of dry clothing, and line your ruck with a garbage bag, as its likely to rain at least once, or you'll end up in water SOMEWHERES


----------



## Bomber (3 Jul 2005)

Bring your cell phone for Pizza, and don't get pissed about the "Only MP's are allowed timmies rule" I got mad, wrote to the "ex director's website" and never got a response.  And remember to look at things realistically, if a company attacks something, and all of you finish the attack with sim paint on you, it was not successful.  Even if you are told it is, a company reduced to the strength of a section minus, is no longer effective.  Play fair as well, don;t wipe paint off, you don't learn if you are bullet proof.


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Jul 2005)

Hey I'm Medical now, we don't go anywhere without our "cots."  For those of you who will be tactical for ten whole days, enjoy the blackflys and mosquitoes in your "camouflage, outdoor, tented, shelters."  After 14+ years of field living in the artillery I have become accustomed to a nice solid cot, a pair of fluffy slippers and my teddy bear.

Enjoy SG05, nothing like the hot, summer nights on the Petawawa ranges.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (3 Jul 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Bring your cell phone for Pizza, and don't get pissed about the "Only MP's are allowed timmies rule" I got mad, wrote to the "ex director's website" and never got a response.   And remember to look at things realistically, if a company attacks something, and all of you finish the attack with sim paint on you, it was not successful.   Even if you are told it is, a company reduced to the strength of a section minus, is no longer effective.   Play fair as well, don;t wipe paint off, you don't learn if you are bullet proof.



Sorry about not writing back - I missed that one. If I had seen MPs with Timmies, something would have been done about it.  You are either on exercise, or not.  Forget the cell phone for pizza, and concentrate on training....

Dave - not involved in SG this year


----------



## ROB14 (4 Jul 2005)

Well before we stood down I never heard anything about me going, ,mainly because I'm in LFWA, but I will be finished my BIQ in CFB Gagetown by the time this starts and will be at the Toronto Airport on Aug 20th... am I eligible for this?


----------



## MikeM (6 Jul 2005)

No its for units from LFCA.


----------



## Poppa (6 Jul 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> "Only MP's are allowed timmies rule"



As one of the Meatheads at the Ex last year...and every incarnation since the MilCon days...none of my lads had timmies. And if PPCLI Guy had had to deal with them it would have been after me. We were tactical the same as everyone else...the only thing is we drive to our objectives.
No cots for us either  ;D


----------



## Dale Turner (7 Jul 2005)

Have fun.


----------



## Strike (7 Jul 2005)

I'll be there for a few days as "air Taxi."  My only point -- if any of you get interviewed by the media, please don't act like the guys last year that were featured on "Truth, Duty, Valour."  What an embarassment.  The objective of a media interview is not to see how many times they can bleep you out.  Not cool.

Otherwise, bug juice and hydration.  The sand mites are out and the humidity sucks.


----------



## 392 (7 Jul 2005)

Strike said:
			
		

> ...and the humidity sucks.



Not in the last week or so......surprisingly. It has been hot, but not overly humid as of late. Of course, I've seen it snow here in August before, so who knows if that'll last


----------



## Yeoman (10 Jul 2005)

I've heard everything you guys are doing.
have fun, cuz even I wouldn't mind trying some of that stuff.
not sure if you'll see my ugly mug out there now (I caved in, I'm starting my ironman training I guess? and rugby playoffs, since there's like two teams on the base now).
but have fun boys, you will be.
Greg


----------



## Craig M (4 Aug 2005)

Just a quick question for you guys.

I recently sworn in with the 31 CER out of St. Thomas but was unable to go on BMQ/SQ this summer due to my civilian job, but yesterday the Lieutenant from the unit call me up asking if I was interested in heading up to attend the Stalwart Guardian exercise.  I haven't called yet to say that I won't be attending, but I was wondering what they would possibly have an untrained private doing for a solid week?

Thanks
CM


----------



## Matt_Fisher (4 Aug 2005)

Craig M said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for you guys.
> 
> I recently sworn in with the 31 CER out of St. Thomas but was unable to go on BMQ/SQ this summer due to my civilian job, but yesterday the Lieutenant from the unit call me up asking if I was interested in heading up to attend the Stalwart Guardian exercise.   I haven't called yet to say that I won't be attending, but I was wondering what they would possibly have an untrained private doing for a solid week?
> 
> ...



Lots of sh*t jobs.  It seems that the CFs have a policy now that untrained reserve pers. cannot participate in field training with their units, so I'm assuming that you'd be whisked off to some field kitchen or other place of work and spend the week doing 'General Duties' ie. scrubbing pots for the field kitchen, filling jerry cans of water, etc.  Lots of work, but probably not much relevant training to your future trade as an engineer.  

If you want/need the money, it could be an alright go and it'd be a learning experience in menial labor.  Your choice to go or not.


----------



## Craig M (4 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply Matt.  

Your response was what I was thinking myself.  I think that I will pass and just save my holidays.

CM


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Aug 2005)

As a new recruit, you will be doing what everyone else is doing - *whatever is asked of you to the best of your ability.*

There are few boring jobs, but many boring people.   The exercise would be an eye-opener and since it is only held once each year, you will know what to expect next year. Look at it as an opportunity to look ahead a few chapters in an adventure book, *only you get fed and paid.*


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Aug 2005)

Untrained Privates are not allowed into the field or to participate in activities they are not trained for. All other activities they engage in are done on a supervised basis. You will more than likely be at the tent city on the Mattawa, working for the Camp RSM, under direction of a MCpl or senior Cpl. Setting up/ tearing down canvas, loading/unloading trucks, garbage sweeps, etc. Meals on the Mattawa, last year, consisted of IMP's cooked in bulk, by the camp staff for distribution at laid on meal timings. No flying kitchens. Hay box meals for the troops were provided from the Normandy Mess. You'll get to sleep on a cot, in a Mod tent, with the other GD pers.

On another topic for SG 05. I heard there's no smokers allowed this year. :


----------



## Adrian (4 Aug 2005)

> Lots of **** jobs.  It seems that the CFs have a policy now that untrained reserve pers. cannot participate in field training with their units, so I'm assuming that you'd be whisked off to some field kitchen or other place of work and spend the week doing 'General Duties' ie. scrubbing pots for the field kitchen, filling jerry cans of water, etc.  Lots of work, but probably not much relevant training to your future trade as an engineer.
> 
> If you want/need the money, it could be an alright go and it'd be a learning experience in menial labor.  Your choice to go or not.



**** jobs, boring work, meaingless to your trade...yes I agree but don't totally knock off getting the chance to see behind the scenes of what happens and needs to be done logistically to run a week long brigade exercise.  Especially being an untrained private, it would give you an insiders look on just what goes on behind the scenes and how the things we get in the field arrive and the process they go through, that I doubt most of the trained troops have never seen before.  When I was in Meaford on a course this summer, our last DAG out day we did absolutely nothing but general duties/clean up...I got lucky and followed our admin NCO around in an ML for the afternoon.  We went around to parts of the base I've only seen from the gates or not at all, went to the ammo depot, saw how ammo was distrubuted, sorted, recycled.  Went to get haybox meals, saw how everything in the kitchen worked....so ya it was quite a very interesting experience.

But for one whole week....ya I kinda see the mind numbing aspect of it now lol


----------



## Yeoman (8 Aug 2005)

no smoker?!?
what the crap? man that MADE the ex when I did it.
okay I broke myself before leave, so I gave up on ironman, and rugby has most likely folded (damn you rcd's and horses for folding your teams!) but I may not be out there now due to other reasons. something about another coloured beret? I dunno, I think I'm too fat and out of shape though.
probably the last time I'll post on here as I've got a tasking to london and next week I'm gone training, and then the week after I deploy to the field for the ex.
I hope to see some you lads out there, and don't be afraid to come up and say hi to me (Pte. Yeoman). just because I'm regular force, don't mean I'm going to yell at you and tell you how hard I am (lets face, I'm not that harder). have fun with your rucks and black caddlicas, thank god I've got a LAV!
Greg


----------



## Natet (9 Aug 2005)

If I have completed BMQ/SQ will I be able to participate in patrols and sentry's?  Or am I still classified as untrained and stuck to the jobs mentioned above?



Pte Taylor


----------



## Dunner (15 Aug 2005)

Download the kitlist, its a pretty decent one... and get lots of good extra kit... I made sure I picked up a bunch before I head up there... Ptes that have Bmq and Sq can do prettymuch everything at CAC but people who dont have those will have general duties most likely...


----------



## a_himself (15 Aug 2005)

Someone give me some good ideas for extra stuff to bring.  I know there are a million things to bring, I don't mean like tactical kit but things to make life more comfortable and pass the invevitable long waiting periods.  I have stuff like protein bars, a few books to toss in the nuke so I can pass the time productively during the inevitable waiting periods instead of chain smoking and asking the American guys why the flags are backwards on their uniforms over and over again lol, mini everything toiletry related, etc..  Also, does anyone know whether the kit shop at Dennison will be open during the day this week?  there are a couple things I wouldn't mind picking up before we head out.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Aug 2005)

a deck of cards and crib board for the breaks when you don't feel like reading

a note pad and pencil to write down the questions and observations you want to bring back to Army.Ca

a camera if you want to start recording your experiences


----------



## Sharpey (16 Aug 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I heard there's no smokers allowed this year. :



*yoink*


----------



## Spanky (16 Aug 2005)

Sharpie.... Remember, what goes on the road stays on the road!   :blotto:


----------



## portcullisguy (17 Aug 2005)

I am going this year - against my better judgement - and I was at the last two SG's.

So here's some Do's and Don't for the uninitiated and/or curious, from the perspective of a fairly new Cpl:

DO:
... bring lots of non-perishable snacks, both for the ride up and for the duration of the ex.  I'm no fan of IMPs and I regularly supplement with beef jerky, trail mix, granola bars, and anything else I can fill my pockets with.
... pack light.  This year is supposed to be "offensive operations", meaning lots of moving and not staying in one place.  You will be given enough crap to carry once you are on the ground, so leave most of the junk you never use in your follow-up kit, or at home.  The kit list looks very reasonable this year, other than the rucksack + small pack arrangement, I am sticking very close to it.
... bring LOTS of bug juice and sunscreen.
... drink water and carry water.  This year my camelbak is out of commission (anyone got a spare?) so I am carrying as many 2L canteens as I can.
... Listen to experienced troops, and your chain of command.  Their advice and motivation will get you through the ex, and you will learn stuff you can pass on to other troops.
... Help out your fellow troops.  If you are just coming off course this summer, it's nice when a guy that's been in a year or two takes you under their wing and helps you out a bit.
... Suck it up a bit.  If you are fresh off course, you will be given crap jobs.  My first SG, I was the #2 on the Carl Gustav.  This meant that I got to carry it, and babysit it at all times, while the #1 smoked and joked (since we had no ammo for it and were not doing a Carl G shoot that year).  Oh well, soldier on.  Doing a dry-run withdrawal with a Carl G slung around you AND a rifle, and not whining about it, probably earned me some kudos from the lads that year.
... Bring a fleece or a jacket with you everywhere you go... if you end up being out in the boonies over night, and away from your cozy sleeping bag, you will be chilly.  This time of year it's hot during the day, chilly at night.
... expect to get wet.  Rain, water crossings, riding in inflatable boats, etc, will conspire to get you wet.  Last year my digital camera was KIA on the boat event.  The first year I got soaked the one night it rained because our hooch was assembled at night in total darkness and turned out to be crap (thanks, V-man, for absorbing most of the rain, have fun with the Picklies).  That's why you keep some of your kit dry, in plastic bags.
... Bring lots of Ziploc bags, put everything in Ziplocs.  Get those fancy large Coleman ziplocs for your spare clothing and squeeze the air out of them, store your clothing in your ruck/kitbag, it will stay dry.
... Adrep some mosquito coils, or bring your own.  If the tactical situation allows it, use them, the mossies aren't scared of the 71% DEET stuff the army doles out, but those smokey coils help a lot.

DON'T:
... Hesitate to ask the old dogs questions.  Most of them are helpful.
... Bother with electronic gadgets.  You won't have time.  Leave the digital camera at home (see above).  Bring a disposable.
... Bother taking pictures of helicopters or fancy armoured vehicles.  You will see plenty of them again and again "throughout your military career".
... Drop your rifle in the river.  (see previous replies)
... Let your important/serialized kit out of your sight.
... Get caught wearing desert boots.
... Bother bringing your CWW boots (the Goretex) or most of the other fancy warm kit... thermals maybe but most of the other stuff will be too hot and heavy.  Accept that you will get wet.  Use those Goretex socks if you have to.
... Complain when the plan changes or there is suddenly a surplus of time.  If you do, chances are someone will give you work to do.  Look busy, occupy your time doing something training-related.
... Read a novel on sentry or manning a gun position.
... Leave food or garbage around, and make sure your kit is packed tight except when you are getting something out or while you are using something.  You may have to move on very short notice.
... Bother with extra kit you won't use.  It sounds like those folding chairs are not going to get a chance to get used much this year.
... Lie down in poison ivy.  Or anything that looks like it.  If it's night, don't lie down when they tell you to, if you can get away with it.
... worry too much about sleep, you won't have time.  Sleep after the Ex, or during the waiting at the ranges.  

That's all I can think of now... have a good Ex.

I will be muttering to myself "I'm not coming next year" again this year... but, chances are, I'll be there next year too.


----------



## Sharpey (17 Aug 2005)

I was not going to go this year until my work decided to give me time off with pay for it...but from the sounds of it, from a Recce standpoint, it sounds like it will be a good go and glad I am going. Actually seems like Armd Recce will be used properly on a Brigade Ex for once!

That's the one thing that erks me, nobody knows how to use us. Hopefully this year we won't be living targets and do some proper sneak-n-peaks  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Aug 2005)

> I'll be there for a few days as "air Taxi."  My only point -- if any of you get interviewed by the media, please don't act like the guys last year that were featured on "Truth, Duty, Valour."  What an embarassment.  The objective of a media interview is not to see how many times they can bleep you out.  Not cool.



Great advice.
I started to watch that episode and turned it off after a few minutes. It was just brutal. That shit is alright for army guys but sounds retarded to civilians.

Some people like bringing lots and lots of extra kit. I used to do that a lot an suffered for it.
Now I bring as little kit as possible. I don't mean forget your sleeping back but it's only 10 days. You can do without a cell phone, mp3 player, mini dvd player.


----------



## Bomber for Life (17 Aug 2005)

Poppa said:
			
		

> As one of the Meatheads at the Ex last year...and every incarnation since the MilCon days...none of my lads had timmies. And if PPCLI Guy had had to deal with them it would have been after me. We were tactical the same as everyone else...the only thing is we drive to our objectives.
> No cots for us either   ;D



Thats funny. Cause every MP I saw too had a timmies, there is nothing better than being told you can't have somthing by someone who has it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Aug 2005)

Unfortunately the reserve soldiers currently tasked in petawawa, for apparent fear of them not returning for the exercise, are not being given time (or allowed to) return home to drop off their extra gear like TVs, computers, bar fridge, civilian clothes.
(Laugh if you want at the stuff these guys have up here, 4 and 5 month taskings are pretty long.)

The reserves are being provided sea containers to keep their stuff in but storing TVs and laptops and such in there strikes me as a bad idea.

As rumors go, Friday the soldiers in petawawa are being collected and bussed out to the training area to either just wait around until Saturday afternoon when the rest of their units show.
To be fair I'm not sure if there is another (convenient?) reason for this such as using those soldiers as work parties or to test out the aag but the general feeling we're getting  is that they don't want soldiers "sneaking off."

The guys are on a class B contract. Some weak and lazy will naturally try to get out of the exercise. I say let the troops go home overnight if they want to sort out their personal stuff and since their on a class B contract, if they don't show at the appointed time charge them with AWOL.
The dumb get punished and the good get to sort themselves out.


----------



## InAllThingsHonour (18 Aug 2005)

yeah, a lot of people are not getting to go home which really blows.  I just did my sq-biq straight and our grad parade is at 11:30 and we're on the bus for pet by 2:30.  Of course in between these timings will be course reports and all that other admin stuff that drags on forever.  Bah, oh well, just gotta suck it up.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2005)

Don't worry, you'll get to Pet eventually. Late probably, but it won't be their fault. You dallied and wasted the staffs time, bitched and whined about how you were treated and they had to listen to all your whoas, but it wasn't their fault. The screwed up buses, the late baggage trucks, with your field kit ( if enough, but not likely).

Then the problem of all the civilian vehicle they allowed you to bring to Meaford. You WILL take the bus to Pet. We WILL return you to Meaford after the Ex. I guess after a ten day Ex, and no sleep on the bus back to Meaford, you WILL drive your car off base and crash it into a ditch before you get past Scottish Mountain.

Do I want to teach in Meaford? Reason # 47.


----------



## MPte_K-Dub (19 Aug 2005)

Cya'll there tomorrow. S#!+ is gonna fly, boys! (especially because they made me a det cmdr... oops  ) Well, from the int op's idea of how things are gonna work there, We're gonna be a sad sight... I dunno about the rest of you, but I'm used to comfy/safe air conditioned or heated buildings and armoured vehs... mmmm... Bison... Now I want a burger. Damn!

Cheers, and good luck to all who are going!

Much Clown Love,
Cpl Wight


----------



## Infanteer (19 Aug 2005)

portcullisguy said:
			
		

> ... Suck it up a bit.   If you are fresh off course, you will be given crap jobs.   My first SG, I was the #2 on the Carl Gustav.   This meant that I got to carry it, and babysit it at all times, while the #1 smoked and joked (since we had no ammo for it and were not doing a Carl G shoot that year).   Oh well, soldier on.   Doing a dry-run withdrawal with a Carl G slung around you AND a rifle, and not whining about it, probably earned me some kudos from the lads that year.



Having been #1 on the Carl G, tell your "buddy" he's a lazy twat....


----------

